# Ticks



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Lola has 4 ticks 2 huge! We got them off eventual using a tick key but she bit me hard , really hard, does the flea and tick control stuff not work sometimes?  ouch


----------



## Oliviawilton (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,
I'm sorry to hear that.
I think it all depends on what product you are using, if it is a cheap product, maybe it doesn't have the same effect as a more expensive one. Have you made sure you are giving your dog the right dose?
Maybe if you went for a walk in a woods your dog may have picked up some ticks there.
I hope this was some help
Olivia


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

We live surrounded by fields and long grass so I'm guessing that's not helped! Lola has now had a haircut so we will be able to see any if they latch on
We used what the vet gave us! No fleas though thank goodness  x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

What treatment do you use? We use Front Line and she's never had a tick or fleas.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Front line also!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

To be honest I have heard that Frontline is really not being effective at the moment, lots of groomers are finding flea's on dogs and the owners are surprised - has nearly always turned out that they are using frontline!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Dawn we are still on frontline but will be looking at some other options as we visit the vet this month for their annual checkup. What does seem to work is topically applying apple cider vinegar and cleaning the floor with vinegar. They got fleas when we were in California last fall and it's been a crazy battle as I don't want to use even more pesticides. So have mostly been vacuuming and washing. Vacuuming and washing. But they would still itch on occasion. But since I've put the ACV on them, they haven't itched at all in over a week. Still vacuuming and washing but glad to see the pups stop itching. I've read that It also helps repel other insects and ticks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I suppose the problem is that if our dog never gets fleas or ticks then it may just be that she has never been subjected to them. 
Having said that, our last dog never had anything either and she was a Frontline kinda gal.

I, on the other hand, managed to pick a tick up while walking in shorts in Ireland......which was lovely for me


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Never found fleas and the fields near here are used by so many dogs and always a couple of cats will appear en route! Long grass too which Lola seems to love! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

We use Revolution. I don't know if this makes a difference, but in Canada where it's cold weather half the year, you only apply it in the summer months. For dogs that are particularly susceptible to ticks though (like mine, who is in the country and roams through fields and forests), you start applying 1.5 months earlier every two weeks until June 1st, then it switches to once a month again.


----------

